# lat connection



## aminmobin (Dec 15, 2017)

hey guys i work hard on my lat but this area doesnt grow



do you have a any suggestion ore workout > treaining > video Or whatever can help me
thx:32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2017)

You don't eat enough. 

Lots more food and pull-ups. 

You should be able to do lots of pull-ups for how skinny you are. 

You need to eat more. 

Keep eating until you can't do as many pull-ups, all while doing more pull-ups and eating.

Eat more. 

working hard already, you say? How so? Obviously not working hard at the buffet. 

Eat.


----------



## stanley (Dec 15, 2017)

aminmobin said:


> hey guys i work hard on my lat but this area doesnt grow
> View attachment 5028
> View attachment 5028
> 
> ...





aminmobin said:


> hey guys i work hard on my lat but this area doesnt grow


​


aminmobin said:


> your not working hard on your lats, you may think you are,BUT your not. you need fuel to build muscle so get some grub in to yourself and work those lats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2017)

Give it more time and less trolling.


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Dec 15, 2017)

you have to lift and you have to eat


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 15, 2017)

Jin said:


> You don't eat enough.
> 
> Lots more food and pull-ups.
> 
> ...



now I wanna eat just from reading that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

what happened to being nice ? I think you look great! your killing it!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

If he was 35 % bf everyone would be telling him how great he looks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

to be honest your a skinny fuk..Another troll or just a skinny fuk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

I used to like to walk up on guys and light their armpit hair on fire with my cigarette lighter


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

the more deodorant the bigger the fire ball


----------



## DF (Dec 15, 2017)

Shave those pits too!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 15, 2017)

I personally like the fact that he pointed to his lat.  I would have never known where to look.   

And what exactly is a "lat connection"..


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> I personally like the fact that he pointed to his lat.  I would have never known where to look.
> 
> And what exactly is a "lat connection"..



I have some lap connections  if you're interested.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> If he was 35 % bf everyone would be telling him how great he looks



Haha hahahahhaha this made me laugh.


----------



## snake (Dec 15, 2017)

It's normal for where you're at bud. It will come.


----------



## aminmobin (Dec 16, 2017)

thx :32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17)::32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

put that effort you do into photo-editing into your workouts and diet and you'll grow them lats


----------



## aminmobin (Dec 16, 2017)

:32 (19):..................


----------



## aminmobin (Dec 16, 2017)

Jin said:


> You don't eat enough.
> 
> Lots more food and pull-ups.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what should i eat
thx


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

aminmobin said:


> :32 (19):..................



have you not read any of the diet threads on this board? Tried google? Look up tdee calculator, figure out your macros and download something like myfitnesspal and get to work dude


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2017)

aminmobin said:


> Can you tell me what should i eat
> thx



So i usually start my day with some food.  Then around mid day I eat some more food. Finally in the early evening I eat some additional food and often times late at night I might have some food as well. 

Have you tried food? I highly recommend it. Fantastic stuff.

https://tdeecalculator.net


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 16, 2017)

DF said:


> Shave those pits too!


This just in; DF takes it up the pooper


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Dec 17, 2017)

Aminmobin, I agree with Pilar. Food is the best thing you can eat. Its better than what your eating now. Not to mention it tastes good.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 17, 2017)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> Aminmobin, I agree with Pilar. Food is the best thing you can eat. Its better than what your eating now. Not to mention it tastes good.



So whats he eating now if not food? Poop? Dear god kids these days will put anything in their mouths.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 17, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> So whats he eating now if not food? Poop? Dear god kids these days will put anything in their mouths.



Probably vegan....


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just do lots of pull-ups, pullovers, pull downs.  Lats can be hard to build, just stay consistent and lift heavy.


----------



## pumpboss (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for pointing out where your lats are. My lats were slow to grow and I still struggle but what made a huge difference for me was decreasing weight/increasing reps and focusing on contraction and connection. Once I figured out how to really isolate them I started to increase my weight and make gains. Oh.... and you have to eat. You're too skinny to make gains.


----------

